# I'm getting sick of a kid in town with a WRX.....



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

There is this kid in my town who has a 02 WRX, he thinks he is hot shit cause he is 17 and has a decently fast car. He also signed away the next 7-10 years of his life to it. He thinks that if he puts in a new exhaust and an intake that he will be running 12's. He is always running his mouth about how he is going to win "Best Car" at our school next year (senior year). I doubt he will because no one likes his pompus ass.

So anyways, i wanna know, what can I do to my 86 Hardbody pickup to shut this kid up?

I already wanna lower it. Which is the best route? Spindles, bags, etc.... Also need to know brands, links, whatever you got, etc....

I wanna do something serious to the engine. Its a Z24 2.4l 4 cyl (the stupid 8 plug one) with 105k on it. I am thinking supercharging it because there is a supercharging shop right in town like 5 minutes from my house. Im gonna stop by there tomarrow and see what they say. But from what i hear a turbo will result in much more power. Is this true? If so, what turbo should i consider, exhaust, intake, plugs?

Traction will be an issue too. Right now it has the stock 6 bolt rear, open diff. 5 speed manual btw. Are there any nice wide, low pro' tires i can get? A friend of mine has an S10 with Corvette rims and tires on it he says he loves it, im gonna have to see how he did that. Should i consider an LSD? If so what brand etc.. you know the deal.

Thats all i got at the moment, its late. I will post more as the thoughts come in. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Another thing...

ECU

I dont even know if i have one. My engine has a carb. I dunno much about fuel management. But it seems to be a popular discussion around here. Just a thought.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Is it RWD? Personally, I don't know much about 86 Nissan Pickups, but I have seen an SR20 put into a Nissan Pickup, however I don't remember the year. You might consider that possibility simply for "trick status." I think knowledge on that engine, or carbed engines in general, is pretty sparse on this board, although I could be wrong. With small mods, the Subie will run 13's(i,e,bc), although I doubt it can hit 12's without upgrading the turbo (only 4 cyl I've ever seen do it is a 1st gen DSM, if he tries to push the turbo too much more, it'll be blowing hot air due to its already pretty high boost of 14.x psi.)13's for a's truck would be a feat, only closely equaled by the GMC Cyclone/Typhoon,Ford Lighting & some seriously modded trucks, and the added weight doesn't help. That's about all the info I can give you


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks, and yep, its RWD.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Get a faster car to start with. If you must have a truck, get a lightening or try and find a cyclone if you can.


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Im getting the feeling that this truck, aint gonna cut it. So this idea is basiclly scrapped. Thanks guys.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

disaster86 said:


> *
> So anyways, i wanna know, what can I do to my 86 Hardbody pickup to shut this kid up?
> *


Run over him with it.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

disaster86 said:


> *
> So anyways, i wanna know, what can I do to my 86 Hardbody pickup to shut this kid up?
> *


Run over him with it.


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

lol, hmm......


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

How about swapping in a WRX engine with an exhaust and CAI??????


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Sounds good. Who wants to buy me the REX motor?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think you are fighting a losing battle. The WRX doesn't fuck around, it will kill you from a start w/ its AWD and even from a roll it will probably take you. With just minor tweaking you can get some serious boost out of the stock engine (15psi is not uncommon).


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Raise the truck, put some big tires on it, put some heavy duty brush guards and stuff on it, then crush his car monster truck style


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

Heh, i would lift it way up if it was 4wd, which it isnt.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Sell truck. Buy 240. Swap in SR20DET. Upgrade turbo. Spank Subaru ass all day long.


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

HAHAHA!


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Guys I hate to say this but the cheapest route would be!!

domestic small block power.

Get a welder, torch, Small block ford or chevy v8, 3 speed auto with a healthy shift kit, And an axle with a traction lok. Ford 8.8 might work. 

If that alone doesn't get it. SPRAY IT. 

I'm a ford guy (really a nissan guy) 

I would suggest a 302HO block from a stang 87-92.
the stock block,pistons, and rods are good to well over 400hp.
also the 87 block has the best cam. Stay away from the 93 block it has cast pistons. 

One last word of advice PLAN lots of PLANNING


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i like that idea


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

3 speed?!?! I would much rather have a 4 speed m/t or a 5 speed m/t.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

DROP A SR20DET IN IT. WITH LITTLE MODS YOU WILL BE ALL OVER THAT WRX. MY FRIEND HERE HAS A DET IN IS 200SX WITH INTAKE, EXHAUSET, TIMING ADVANCED. HE SMOKES ALMOST EVERY WRX IN TOWN.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

or u can do what i do to the local wrx's....say "hey u wanna race? meet me here in a hour" then theyll c ur ride and think about what an easy win this will be. the trick is to go home and get ur pops 01' camaro ss and meet back up with him....whats he gonna do? he said he wanted to race right? "dont back out now" is what i like to yell over the deep roar of the LS1....hahaha u know what happens next


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe, back1/2 truck 4 link it and jump over him 











or the RWD DET with a little boost, a welded diff, and some MT's should walk all over him


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I say 3 speed because of the following REASONS

1) Cheap to buy

2) Cheap to rebuild. Think 300-400$

3) Cheap to mod. Valve bodies,clutches,ETC

a well built C4(or Turbo 350 for the GM) can be had for under a grand thats capable of handling over 500hp.

A well built AOD(4sp with OD) is going to cost over $1500.
period. 

You could try an AOD out of a supercoupe They are the heaviest AOD that ford sold(In the Tbird and Stang). Be carefull though if it ends up needing a rebuild your sunk. Think over a thousand.

Besides What kind of trap speed are you looking for at the most you gonna need 115mph. When you take the fluff out the high top speed and good fuel mileage is not what you out for. Your out to beat the WRX. 

Although the welded diff is an Idea. I like it. You could do that until you decided to go to the 8.8 traction lok. 

The reason I say skip the 5sp is there hard to find a healthy one. Plus you have to go through the fuss with linkages and pedals. 
With the auto you cut a hole in the floor for the shifter. 

The reason I say skip the DET is $$$$$

I'm talking low 14s n/a and 13s on the spray. Maybe better. for less than $2000 grand

But one thing is for sure. You need to be prepared. Lots of research. The engine and trans are important but the suspension is the hard part. Your going to have to rework what youv'e got to make it hook. You could also research nissan Z cars with v8 conversions to give you an idea of whats involved with the overall conversion. 

Better yet just buy my stang for $1600. Get a new trans. Fix some lose ends. And go weld up some anniversary trans ams, or corvettes, or "SUPERSPORT camaros"ugh,


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

i dont think ur gonna outrun him in that truck so im gonna go with upchuck on this one.. just run over the kid, bet he doesnt get best car next year then lol..
or if u dont value ur truck too highly, then just do a brake check(and dont just tap, hold it to the floor) one day when he's ridin ur ass.. but make sure no ones around, and try not to leave black marks for insurance reasons


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

That sounds easier.


----------



## disaster86 (Jun 13, 2003)

thats my basic thought. screw it


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone think it would be possible with proper planning to mount an SR20 in the bed of the pickup? I've seen it done with small block chevy's. That would make for one killer car if someone managed to do that. I guess the biggest problem we would run into is the tranmission.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

this is kinda OFF the subject...
my buddy was telling me about this guy who raced a wrx... w/ his minivan... did circles around the REX!
ure probably wondering what kinda van it was.... think about it for a sec...
any fast minivans out there????
and it wasnt that.... FORD SHOSTAR mess.... 

give up.... here it is....
it was a late 80s dodge caravan...... came w/ a 2.5L turbo block, i beleive... same motor in the spirit/acclaim....
of course, some of this may not by 100% accurate....
www.turbominivan.com to confirm! =)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

theimportscene said:


> *this is kinda OFF the subject...
> my buddy was telling me about this guy who raced a wrx... w/ his minivan... did circles around the REX!
> ure probably wondering what kinda van it was.... think about it for a sec...
> any fast minivans out there????
> ...


Being the current owner of a turbo Dodge and the former owner of a WRX that honestly doesn't surprise me. The WRX is a great car, but it's not that great.


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

Im thinking that besides running him/his WRX over you could just invest $20 on a haircut, $150 on stylin clothes, $15 on an airmattress and find some drunk old bum to buy you $X amount of liquor...

Q: What does this equal?

A: A blissful night under the stars in the back of your 4 banger nissan pickup with his inebriated girl friend giving you oral favors... 
He can keep "best car award" for your school and you can put up flyers of his girlfriend naked.... sweet. 

...but this is off the subject. 

Although i think the idea of a bed mounted DET would be sweet as well...


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

ok , go with some like was said before a small block domestic , with an auto , some along the lines of a 302 or a 5.0 as it is more commonely known. Or just buy this stationwagon i have with a 5.o in it with an aod and walk over him with a little interior lightening and some better tires


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

all AL LS1.....cant go wrong there


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

dono200sx said:


> *Sell truck. Buy 240. Swap in SR20DET. Upgrade turbo. Spank Subaru ass all day long.  *


ah yes...that's exactly what i would do.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Or.. You could try and talk the kid into redlining the soobie, and dropping the clutch. It's possible that his tranny will explode. Thereby giving you the race..


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

samk said:


> *ah yes...that's exactly what i would do. *


I agree. Here's a link to a SR20DET in a hardbody: http://www.sromagazine.com/home.php?op=go&id=132 
Another site, just details of the swap: http://www.geocities.com/eeyore_not_tigger/Nissanrwdswappage.html

This is one of the few that I've seen online. If I find any others, I'll post links here.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

<quote>
all AL LS1.....cant go wrong there 
</quote>

And watch the LS1 throw a rod......evil engine those things (well they are GREAT when they are working)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Also power isnt everything, chuck a hyper low ratio diff it it (like 1:4.5-5 or sumthing) and fly past this wanker........but beware your max speed will be like 90km/h or sumthing....lol


----------

